# Argyle RCT vs. Fox 36 Float @100mm



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok, so Im looking for a new DJ/DS fork, and pretty much am on the "go big, or go home" bandwagon now. So Im just trying to figure out which fork to go with, I can get them both for about the same price, and both weigh damn near exactly the same. 

Anyone rockin' either of these forks?


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

i have a fox 36 Talas which is basically a float with on-the-fly travel adjust. i keep it at 110mm.

sturdy as hell, not too heavy, and it's a fox... 

if i had a float, i'd lower to 80mm or lower.


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

I had the choice of both and went for a 2011 Fox Float 36 rlc fit.. As a mech I work on a lot of bikes and RockShox isn't that great..


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Well I cracked and went with the 36 Float RLC also. Cant wait to get it this week.

You have any experience lowering them?


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes, but... You're really far away..


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

SofaKingHigh said:


> Yes, but... You're really far away..


Well yea lol, Im capable of doing it, I just didnt know if you had any more tips than what was listed on the Fox website haha I have access to tools, and have rebuilt my Marzocchi before, I just didnt know if there were any strange tricks or anything....


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't imagine the RLC being much different than the RC2 as far as lowering.


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

ZenkiS14 said:


> Well yea lol, Im capable of doing it, I just didnt know if you had any more tips than what was listed on the Fox website haha I have access to tools, and have rebuilt my Marzocchi before, I just didnt know if there were any strange tricks or anything....


No, tricks, it's all pretty straight forward.


----------

